# I don't quite remember you



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

Joku tervehtii minua kadulla, ja kysyy miten voin. Vastaan kohteliaasti, mutta haluan myöntää, että minä en muista (tai tuntu) häntä. Voinko sanoa:

"Anteeksi, mutta en minä oikein tuntu sinua. Olemmeko tavanneet aikeisemmin? (?)


----------



## Hakro

Extra Virgin Olive Oil said:


> "Anteeksi, mutta en (minä) oikein tunne sinua. Olemmeko tavanneet aikaisemmin?


----------



## Gavril

_En oikein tunne sinua_ = "I don't really know you", eikö niin?

Olisiko kohteliaampaa sanoa, _En oikein tunnista sinua, _tai _En oikein muista sinua _?


----------



## Hakro

Gavril said:


> Olisiko kohteliaampaa sanoa, _En oikein tunnista sinua, _tai _En oikein muista sinua _?


Aivan oikein, Gavril. Mielestäni _En oikein muista sinua _olisi paras vaihtoehto.


----------

